# My Modest system



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's my current setup.

Display: 36" JVC D-Series CRT TV
Receiver: Denon AVR 791
DVD Player: Cheap JVC
CD Player: Onkyo DX-C380
Speakers: AV123 ELT525 (Towers for Fronts, bookshelf for surrounds, and a Center channel)
Subwoofer: cheap 8" thing that's ~8 years old.

Soon to add: Oppo brd-93, Epson 8350 projector (once moved into the new house), and home-made subwoofer (TBD).


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Have now added the oppo nice little unit it is.


Still deciding on the display.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Updated...  

Decided to give the Optoma HD200X projector a shot.
on sale at Costco.ca
should be here in a couple days.

Wall is coming down in the basement to make room for a proper theater.

I'll do a build thread when I get a bit more done.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

The Optoma should be a fun step up from the JVC! 

Looking forward to your thoughts on it...


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Optoma arrived yesterday.
quick plug-in to make sure it worked, ran a bit of tron legacy through, looks aweome.
Wife agreed.
Now, just waiting on my wires from Monoprice....
it'll be a long week.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, if you've been following my build thread, I returned the Optoma.
3 BIG reasons:
DLP Rainbow Effect - bugged the out of me.
NOISE. very loud fan when on low, extremely loud when on bright.
So much light leakage that I thought about using it as a light fixture.

I purchased an Epson 8350 that should solve every one of those.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

so I guess I'll just do fresh post of the system:

Display: Epson 8350 onto 122" painted screen
Speakers: AV123 ELT 525 set
Receiver Denon AVR 791
Media Player: Oppo BDP 93
CD player: Onkyo
Subwoofer: so bad I don't know why I bother plugging it in (next piece to be replaced).


----------

